# info on o/u 22-410...



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

looking to add to my collection a 22-410 or 22-20 o/u...any info??? brand??price range? pros/cons??? thanks.. [email protected]


----------



## Eric272 (Jan 3, 2007)

no real knowledge on price range but my grandfather had 2 models. Both 22-.410 and worked amazing for squirels. I think he got them at a flea market to be honest. not sure what brand either. i was probably 15 when i used it.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Friend of mine, wife just got him the 22-20gauge O/U for xmas. Made by Savage. They were hard to come by. Jake Ways (spelling) in Findlay, OH go them one. Retail I think is around $475, cost them $740 to get it. Savage just started making them again.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Jeff - due to this model being a combo gun it suffers from having a shotgun trigger pull on it. It is capable of fine rifle accuracy if you know someone who can smooth up the trigger pull. I have the 20ga mag/22 mag model and I Arkansas stoned the sear until the pull was as smooth as butter. I used it quite a bit squirrel hunting and still would not part with it.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Savage Model 24. One of the best guns I have ever owned. When I was in college, my parent's house got robbed and I lost that gun. I have always wanted to get another one, but I was/am not willing to pay the outrageous price for a used gun in poor condition. 

If I ever find one in good shap for a half-way decent price, I will grab it as quickly as possible.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have an old Savage Model 24. It is a .22 Win Mag/.410. I recieved it when my grandfather died years ago. I refuse to ever part with it. The barrels are slightly bent so I have never got to shoot it allthough I would love to get it fixed and hunt with it one day. Is that something a gunsmith can fix? I have never really asked around before.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

man it looks as if i am pointed in the right direction!!! been years since i've seen one!!! cant wait to hold one!!!


----------

